# Upgraded Setup



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Well this is my upgraded setup. Previously had a Gaggia classic and Super Jolly Doser. Looked at various machines/types (e61 and Lever) and decided on the Verona and F83. Very happy with my choices and the changes and improvement in my coffee. After spending money on a new setup I have to say that...









I enjoyed the coffee with my old set up but I don't think I ever really got these working together properly but with milk based drinks I guess you can hide a multitude of sins. The new setup seemed a lot easier to dial in and I am drinking espresso now, something I wasn't fussed on with the old setup. Just waiting on some new cups arriving..


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations m8 that's a lovely set up and that grinders awesome looking and a lovely little coffee section it looks like a great wee setup, what kind of cups are you thinking of?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks great, like the look of that aluminium shelf


----------



## BigAndy (Jun 27, 2017)

Love that you have a dedicated coffee area!


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

> Congratulations m8 that's a lovely set up and that grinders awesome looking and a lovely little coffee section it looks like a great wee setup, what kind of cups are you thinking of?


Thanks for that. Have some Inkers on order. Fancied a splash of colour. I was inspired by @MildredM


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

> Looks great, like the look of that aluminium shelf


An Ikea original











> Love that you have a dedicated coffee area!


I was lucky enough to have some dead area next to the fridge.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Spud36 said:


> Thanks for that. Have some Inkers on order. Fancied a splash of colour. I was inspired by @MildredM


It's all looking fab! Can't wait to see your cups now


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

> It's all looking fab! Can't wait to see your cups now


Ive taken inspiration from your thread https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39113-Inker-Cup-Colours-And-Combinations&p=510081#post510081 although struggling as not all colours I want appear available at the moment.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice one Spud!

Looks great and the Verona is a good piece of kit. Enjoy.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Nice one Spud!
> 
> Looks great and the Verona is a good piece of kit. Enjoy.


Thanks for that. Im really pleased with it. Im no expert and my choice was greatly influenced by the detailed/informative review by davec for BB. It answered all my questions and many more i never new needed asking.

The grinder is a beast. I love the coffee i am getting from it.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Really nice set up! I so need to get the mazzer mini hopper on mine, looks do much better.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Really nice set up! I so need to get the mazzer mini hopper on mine, looks do much better.


Yeah although i don't have a height restriction I much prefer the smaller hopper.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

sweet mate


----------



## Dougy Giro (Aug 8, 2017)

nice setup!


----------

